# [Serveur X] Pb de compilation gnome-light (Résolu)

## bluedid29

Bonsoir,   :Cool: 

Décidément, je vais finir par prendre un abonnement   :Rolling Eyes: 

en voulant installer l'environnement gnome-light, j'ai le message suivant :

```
Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set 

ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 50:   Called die

cairo needs the X flag set

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'
```

.

J'ai rajouté le Flag : Use="X" dans make.conf

En cherchant ici ou là... j'ai essayé ensuite donc :

```
emerge cairo
```

puis

```
emerge -Nva world
```

puis

```
emerge -av ufed
```

Sans succès   :Confused: 

```
emerge gtk-engines
```

 et 

```
emerge xfce4
```

 renvoie au même message

La consultation de https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-585959.html?sid=fce6f8449cdcf39588d55fa7d4b6d689 n'a rien donné

Mon dernier make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

 

#Portage

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

 

LINGUAS="fr"

 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="X"

#USE="arts cairo gtk gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde dvd alsa cdr jack mp3 ogg X nvidia"

USE="mc -unicode"
```

C'est toujours ma première install bien sur ! et c'est le 3eme épisode  :Smile:  Le 2eme étant ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-588830.html et le 1er là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587627.html

Je n'ai plus que ce cher forum pour m'aider, j'y suis presque (du moins à l'environnement   :Wink:  ), il est vrai que j'ai plus appris en 10 jours sur Linux et les lignes de commandes qu'en.... ....1an1/2 sur d'autres systèmes prêt à l'emploi   :Laughing: 

Ma configuration :

Sempron 3000 - 448Mo ddr2 - Asus M2N-Mx - carte son intégrée - carte graphique intégrée Geforce 6100 / 64Mo - ddur 30Go ide

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

regarde bien, tu as 2 variables USE de définies... la dernière définition "écrase" la première !

Donc tu règles ça (en virant la première et en ajoutant X a celle qui reste ou l'inverse.. enfin la n'est pas la question  :Wink:  ) puis tu lances 

```
emerge -auvDN world
```

 pour réemerger tous les paquets qui utilisent le USE X.

Tu peux aussi rajouter le USE X uniquement pour un paquet donné, pour faire ça je t'invite à lire man portage qui explique ça très bien !

----------

## bluedid29

Hello kernelsensei, je croyais qu'en mettant # devant la ligne, elle n'était pas prise en compte !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, je viens de faire 

```
emerge -auvDN world
```

, c'est en cours...

Je savais pour 

```
man portage
```

 mais mon anglais étant proche de zéro (je sais, sur Linux, c'est un sacré handicap)   :Embarassed: 

Je croise les doigts...  et faire un p'tit dodo  :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

Ben non, même en ayant modifié le make.conf et en ayant lancé 

```
emerge -auvDN world emerge cairo emerge gtk-engines
```

, ça marche pas   :Confused: 

J'ai essayé d'appliquer ce post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547528-highlight-cairo+needs.html aucun succès...

Mon environnement est TWM, comment au moins avoir la localisation du clavier en fr ? loadkeys fr ne fonctionne pas (en console Alt F1 si heureusement   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Help   :Idea: 

----------

## Mickael

Tu peux nous remontrer ton make.conf stp afin de vérifier si tes modifications sont bonnes, ainsi que l'erreur que tu as avec gtk+. Pour l'erreur ce qui nous intéresse c'est la fin du log et quelques lignes avant jusqu'au premier erreur1, merci. Tu peux toujours utiliser nopaste pour envoyer les infos sur leur site, et mettre le lien ici.

```
grep -i use /etc/make.conf|nopaste -n bluedid29 -d make.conf
```

et

```
nopaste -n bluedid29 -d erreur /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log
```

----------

## lefoid

Salut

Dans ton make.conf, il y a un truc qui m'étonne :

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> ...

 

Il me semble que CHOST devrait plutôt être :

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="X86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

 

Maintenant, ça n'a peut-être pas d'importance !   :Confused: 

----------

## Mickael

C'est vrai, et vu qu'il a un sempron, le seul moyen d'avoir des infos correctes c'est faire un cat /proc/cupinfo.

De plus si le résultat du cat, nous dit que c'est du 64 bits, je crois bien que l'ABI 64 bits ne supporte cette option : -fomit-frame-pointer

----------

## bluedid29

Merci pour la compilation de réponses   :Wink: 

Voici pour le make.conf (manque pas quelque chose ?)

http://rafb.net/p/ZDbSPO16.html

```
    INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

USE="X alsa arts avi cdr cups dvd dvdr encode expat gnome gstreamer gtk jack -kde jpg mp3 mpeg mplayer mule ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt4 ruby samba svg tif vorbis win32codecs xml xvid"

USE="mc -unicode"
```

J'ai rajouté quelques options pour USE et corrigé xvidf en xvid mais cela ne change rien

L'erreur sur build.log avec emerge gtk-engines

http://rafb.net/p/l3tgue34.html

et la fin :

```
checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking Pango flags... -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0  

configure: error:

*** Can't link to Pango. Pango is required to build

*** GTK+. For more information see http://www.pango.org

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14/config.log

ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--with-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

seconf failed

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

```

J'ai essayé 

```
emerge pango
```

, mais j'ai aussi des erreurs :

http://rafb.net/p/29iLYV75.html

et la fin :

```
make[3]: *** [pango.modules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.16.5 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

compile failure

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/temp/build.log'.

```

```
nopaste -n bluedid29 -d cpuinfo /proc/cpuinfo
```

 donne

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 79

model name   : AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1607.306

cache size   : 256 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow up pni cx16 lahf_lm extapic cr8legacy ts ttp tm stc

bogomips   : 3218.02

clflush size   : 64
```

Enfin, voici mon make.conf complet par la commande :

```
nopaste -n bluedid29 -d make.conf /etc/make.conf
```

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

 

#Portage

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

 

LINGUAS="fr"

 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="X alsa arts avi cdr cups dvd dvdr encode expat gnome gstreamer gtk jack -kde jpg mp3 mpeg mplayer mule ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt4 ruby samba svg tif vorbis win32codecs xml xvid"

USE="mc -unicode"
```

----------

## Mickael

Alors vois-tu tu as toujours la même erreur avec ton make.conf : deux fois la variables use qui est définie donc la dernière écrase celle(s) qui la précède. Il te faut un seul et unique USE="trtrtrtrtr etc" dans ton make .conf. Vire cette ligne : USE="mc -unicode"

EDIT : puis recompile gnome-light avec l'option N en plus, pour prendre en compte le changement dans ta variable USE.

----------

## bluedid29

Ok, j'ai viré la ligne 

```
USE="mc -unicode"
```

 dans make.conf et j'ai lancé un 

```
emerge -N gnome-light
```

Bon, j'vais boire un p'tit café et me reposer un peu, cela risque d'être long ! (je n'ai dormi qu'une heure et avec ma super crève + otite, ce  n'est pas la grande forme   :Shocked:  )

Tiens, par contre, y'a un blocage dés le départ :

```
waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/ .x11-libs.portage_lockfile
```

  :Question: 

Est-ce normal ?

----------

## bluedid29

Bon, cela ne doit pas être normal; mais j'ai fait une manip qui a peut être tout chamboulé en suivant ce post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-585959.html?sid=fce6f8449cdcf39588d55fa7d4b6d689 et fait (entre autre) :

```
revdep-rebuild -pv
```

Je viens de vérifier avec d'autres [quote]emerge[/code] et c'est pareil !

Bon, j'ai suivi les conseils de ce post, sont-ils bons ?

Je me demande si je ne dois pas recommencer à zéro ?

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Tiens, par contre, y'a un blocage dés le départ :
> 
> Code:
> 
> waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/ .x11-libs.portage_lockfile

 

Cela vient probablement de ta variable FEATURES="parallel-fetch" enlève là, et retente le emerge -Nvu gnome-light, le poste que tu as suivi n'avait pas de rapport avec ce wait. ***

EDIT : ce poste était plus approprié : Waiting For Lock On /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

EDIT 2 : quand tu dis que tu as fait un revdep-rebuild -pv, il aurait fallu donner également le résultat. Enfin, il n'est pas utile de recommencer depuis le début.

EDIT 3 : *** enfin si presque (je parle du poste que tu as suivi), puisque tu as cette erreur avec expat : *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Mais heureusement pour toi tu n'es pas le seul à avoir eu ce problème : [emerge] probleme avec pango [resolu]. Ne sachant plus dans quel ordre vient l'installation de pango dans gnome-light, et étant donné que tu as lancé l'installation de gnome avec un make.conf foireux je te conseille pour l'instant de faire le emerge -NuDv gnome-light, comme indiqué précédemment, puis si ça foire de nouveau sur pango, tu appliqueras les conseils qui sont donnés dans ce dernier lien afin de régler le petit soucis que procure à tous expat.

EDIT 4 : as-tu un fait emerge --sync depuis l'installation de ton arbre portage?

----------

## bluedid29

Ok, j'ai enlevé "parallel-fetch" dans FEATURES et fait emerge -Nvu gnome-light (tiens d'ailleurs, pourquoi Nvu ?) : Même blocage (aussi en faisant emerge -NuDv gnome-light)

Oui, j'ai fais un emerge --sync depuis l'installation de mon arbre portage (hier)

Par rapport au post : [emerge] probleme avec pango [resolu]

revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0

emerge -1 gettext XML-Parser et

emerge fontconfig ont fonctionné

Par contre, il y a toujours blocage sur :

emerge pango

emerge gtk+

emerge kdelibs

revdep-rebuild

Bref, je tourne en rond, c'est un peu usant !   :Confused: 

----------

## Mickael

Bon alors maintenant que tu as fait ceci, tu vas virer les fichiers revdep-rebuild dans ton répertoire  : 

en root :

```
 rm -rf .revdep-rebuild.*
```

ainsi que dans le répertoire root.

puis tu lances revdep-rebuild -v, puis tu laisses faire.

----------

## bluedid29

Waouh, super MickTux   :Very Happy: 

Après : 

```
rm -rf .revdep-rebuild.*
```

```
emerge -1 gettext XML-Parser

emerge fontconfig

emerge pango

emerge gtk+
```

 tout a fonctionné !

En ce moment, je compile gnome-light et cela risque d'être long (je croise les doigts   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Je suppose qu'il faudra que le déclare dans un fichier pour le lancement par startx

Bon, je vais me reposer, je suis épuisé !   :Wink: 

à ce soir ! (ou cette nuit   :Cool: 

----------

## Mickael

Alors bonne nouvelle   :Wink: 

pour la suite de l'installation de gnome-light il te suffit de suivre la documentation, et surtout je t'invite à parcourir les titres de chaque document qui s'y trouve. Pourquoi, car lorsque tu ferras tes prochaines mises à jour certains paquets demande une très grande intention (gcc par exemple). Mais rassure-toi, à la fin de chaque emerge -uDv world (ça c'est pour la mise à jour, mais avant tu rajoutes l'option p pour pretend, ainsi il t'annonce ce qui va être mis à jour, puis tu recommence sans cette option), donc, à la fin de la mise à jour, tu dois lancer la commande etc-update (suivie de && env-update && source /etc/profile), et là, et c'est très important, tu doit toujours choisir l'option 1, qui va t'afficher dans ta console, ce qui est rajouté dans tes fichiers de configuration avec des + (pour ajout) et des moins (pour ce qui est supprimé). Pour sortir de cet affichage il te suffit d'appuyer sur la touche q, comme pour les pages man. Mais tout ceci est expliqué dans la partie documentation du site http://www.gentoo.org ainsi que dans les pages man portage, et man emerge ==> Il te faut les connaitre par cœur !  :Wink:  sinon tu risques de supprimer un de tes fichiers de conf, tel que par exemple : rc.conf, clock, host.conf etcetc.

----------

## bluedid29

Bon, je compile gnome car le serveur X ne veut pas se lancer avec gnome-light... (du moins presque !)

Cela fera l'objet peut être d'un prochain post, je vais chercher un peu.... Suite donc au prochain épisode !

Merci encore MickTux et les autres membres  :Smile: 

Je vais donc mettre résolu   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, je compile gnome car le serveur X ne veut pas se lancer avec gnome-light... (du moins presque !) 

 

Nan nan nan, c'est pas une excuse pour passer à la version mammouth de gnome. Hum je suis sur que tu as foiré un petit bout de configuration, soit dans X, et ou dans gnome-light. Muni toi des deux documents, et commence par celui de Xorg, regarde si tu as bien suivi les fichiers de configuration, puis relit celui de gnome, et fait la même chose.

----------

## d2_racing

Il y a rien là mon ami bluedid29, la première fois qu'on installe Gentoo, c'est souvent comme ça.

Avec le temps on s'habitue et surtout on prend de l'expérience  :Smile: 

Quand j'installe Gentoo, j'oublie toujours quelque chose et je dois revérifier mes notes  :Smile: 

Bonne chance pour la suite de ton installation.

----------

## bluedid29

Bon vous aviez raison, l'installation de gnome (qui s'est bien passée, c'est déjà cela de pris), n'a pas résolu le problème. En fait, j'avais lancé l'installation de gnome sous les conseils d'un membre utilisateur de gentoo (pas de nom svp !) qui pensait que cela aller résoudre le problème; ben raté   :Confused: 

Comme, je ne suis pas sur le bon ordi (dans la chambre) et que je dois partir demain matin pour une animation mariage (sous 64 Studio / Debian) ; je vérifierai dimanche (si je suis en forme  :Smile:  et j'enverrai ensuite tous les codes d'erreurs, j'enlève résolu puisque le sujet est toujours en cours...

Tout ce que je me souviens, c'est qu'en lançant startx, le logo NVidia s'affiche et il me semble voir une petite croix rapidement puis des messages fatidiques... 

Merci en tout cas pour votre patience et encouragements; je tiendrai jusqu'au bout ! (la musique, c'est franchement plus simple quand même   :Cool:  )

Et promis, je n'installerai plus gnome la prochaine fois   :Wink:  (j'étais plutôt parti sur E17, Xfce4)

----------

## bluedid29

Rectification, je vais mettre quand même résolu et créer peut être un sujet puisque ce n'est plus un pb de compilation de gnome-light....

....et soyons dingue, j'aurai peut être trouvé d'ici lundi !!!!   :Razz: 

----------

## bluedid29

Voila, depuis quelques jours, je suis enfin sur l'environnement Gnome, avec du son !   :Smile: 

J'ai installé jackd / qjackctl, audacious, audacity...

Le système est rapide et j'ai reconfiguré mon serveur X pour l'adapter à un autre écran (cela vient   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Il me faut maintenant installer le noyau rt, ardour 2.1, rosegarden 1.5.1... pour rendre cette distribution vraiment fonctionnelle en Mao mais ceci est une autre histoire   :Wink:   (sur http://linuxmao.org, je vais trouver mon bonheur !)

Merci encore une fois à cette formidable communauté   :Cool: 

----------

